# ANS Sticker Requirement



## egeland (Feb 25, 2017)

Just a heads up to all. I was surprised to learn yesterday that watercraft used in ND now require a ANS sticker. Non resident boats are $15.00/yr, resident craft $15.00/3yr. Available thru ND on line license system. Non residents will also have $3.00 tacked on to their license fee for the program. I am trying to determine if this is a one time fee (the $3.00) or if it applies to each license purchased by a non resident, ie: sm game, waterfowl, crane. Spoke with a couple of friends who fish ND a lot, this was a surprise to them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

DNR must need more money = taxes :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> DNR must need more money = taxes :eyeroll:


They have to spend some money on some dumb research project, like "How many Drake Mallards Are Gay".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> > DNR must need more money = taxes :eyeroll:
> ...


 :rollin: On a seriouse not I have observed what happened to a giant canada male when he mistook
another male for a hen. It wasnt pretty. :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman, you should know how to get a grant to study that next spring. That grant could help supplement your retirement income. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Didn't get any stickers when I renewed mine, just paid the extra fee...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I heard people who are residents it is included in your sticker you normally get. It is for any boat that is registered out of state. So if someone was coming in from MN they better buy that sticker and have it on the boat.


----------

